# أفضل الكورسات العربية لتخصص التي تشرح الإلكترونيات والدوائر الكهربائية من البداية



## majed_19845 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

إليكم أجمل وأرقى كورسات عربية تم إنتاجها وتخص الإلكترونيات

الكورس الأول "ما هو التيار الكهربي" 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cfxrNNJ

الكورس الثاني "العناصر الكهربية والإلكترونية"
http://www.4shared.com/file/8JBKx5Mn/[email protected]


ولمن يعاني من مشاكل في فهم موضوع كيف يسري التيار الكهربائي في حالة التوالي إذا كان يوجد أكثر من مقاومة، فأنا أنصحه بأن يشاهد هذا الدرس أيضا الذي عمله لنا مهندسنا الغالي حسام
والشرح بالأنيميشن وبالعربي وكتيير رائع وتسفهم الموضوع بشكل ممتاز
http://www.4shared.com/file/aLSh8paX/current_movement.html

وأيضا حاليا يوجد كورس للمهندس محمد سلامة يشرح من خلالها تصميم الدوائر الكهربائية من البداية ( من المقاومات ) وحتى يصل بك إلى مستوى عمل أجهزة إلكترونية بمستوى متقدم، ويمكنكم متابعة الكورس عن طريق الرابط :

http://**********/forum/showthread .php?t=260026

تحية طيبة،


----------



## faisal alfaisal (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*الف شكر على التميز*


----------



## علي حوامده (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ~ شامخ ~ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير
راح احتاجها الترم الجاي باذن الله


----------



## saad_srs (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## emadeddin6969 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرررر لك


----------



## lyonidas (10 ديسمبر 2011)

salam link akhir moch charal momkin update


----------



## الدهب الاسود (23 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mr.salimali (24 مايو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اشكرك بحراره *


----------

